# Herbert Howells



## Orange Soda King (Sep 14, 2010)

Currently my favorite choral composer!! My university's chamber choir sang a movement from his Requiem the other night and it was other-worldly, especially when you know the backstory. (Sorry for the sub-par sound quality)






Which pieces by Howells do you like and what about them do you like? We've also sung his Salve Regina and one of his settings of Nunc Dimittis (apparently, he set it to text countless times).


----------

